# red line snakehead



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i have a channa micropeltes about 8 inches he loves prawns and rarely eats anything else is that ok for his health?What does yours eat?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

found this on the net

Red Snakeheads are ferocious predators demanding a constant supply of live foods. They will frequently kill more than they can eat and are gluttonous feeders. Live fishes are preferred but the fish will also accept Earthworms or, possibly, chopped beef heart.

hope it helps


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I give my snakeheads all kinds of food like beefhart, frozen fish from my local market, chicken, mussel, shrrimp, grasshoppers, worms. 
Unlike Piranhasrule said above they will very easily accept dead food. So using live fish is not necessary :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

go with what jan said, he has experience with the fish whereas i was just quoting something i found on the net and dont have a snakehead


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

ok just a bit of topic but how often can i feed beef heart to my cichlids (texas) because it is high in protien and cant be a staple diet... also must i get all of the fat out before i feed it?


----------



## snakier (Oct 5, 2003)

I need a SH. Where in So Cal?

Please PM me.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Best staple I can think of is earthworm/nightcrawlers, very high in albumen. AND BABIES!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jan said:


> I give my snakeheads all kinds of food like beefhart, frozen fish from my local market, chicken, mussel, shrrimp, grasshoppers, worms.
> Unlike Piranhasrule said above they will very easily accept dead food. So using live fish is not necessary :nod:
> [snapback]961817[/snapback]​


jan you have any updates of your sh?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

No, I have tried to take decent pics with my phone (don't have a digicam







). I wioll try to get some better pics and post them later today


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i have taught mine to attack the glass as soon as they see shrimp. They go wack-o for it. They also eat beefheart and feeders every now and then for kicks. Im going to try chicken meet soon since hes getting bigger and eats more. Beefheart and cicken will take longer to digest so feeding would be every other day. Shrimp digests too quick. I have to feed him everyday with shrimp.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Cheers for the advice. I've tried mussels, shrimps and cockles but he wont touch them.

Have to keep trying. I'll give beef heart a go but i find it hard to get in England. I have seen lamb heart in the supermarket, is that the same sort of thing.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

only eats live


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

RAYMAN45 said:


> only eats live
> [snapback]1018284[/snapback]​


...


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

the alligator is lunch


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

RAYMAN45 said:


> the alligator is lunch
> [snapback]1018346[/snapback]​


hope you are kidding that would be such a waste







send me the gator


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

send me 200


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

RAYMAN45 said:


> send me 200
> [snapback]1018429[/snapback]​










200 dude i hope you are kidding or you got riped off you can get those for about $35


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

SHUT UP I WANTED HIM TO SEN ME 200 
I PAID 95 EACH SHIPPED (GOT THEM DIFFRENT TIMES)


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

all I was saying was it is kinda a waste 200 sure..... get them for 75 around here


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

well here in nyc there not allowed


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that suxs man nice snakehead by the way I miss mine can't get them now


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i got feeding vids if ya want 
1- 2 gators vs mice
2- 33" snakehead -vs- 14 " feeder comet


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

[email protected] :


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks man I gonna check it out


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RAYMAN45 said:


> i got feeding vids if ya want
> 1- 2 gators vs mice
> 2- 33" snakehead -vs- 14 " feeder comet
> [snapback]1018465[/snapback]​


post em up man


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i can post videos 
monsterfishkeepers.com hostes it for me


----------



## tigershovelnose (May 27, 2005)

are snakeheads illegal in illinois? i work at a petstore and i try to order them in all the time but they arent on the invoice


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

tigershovelnose said:


> are snakeheads illegal in illinois? i work at a petstore and i try to order them in all the time but they arent on the invoice
> [snapback]1042916[/snapback]​


YES








try are everywhere


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I used to feed mine goldfish


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They will eat anything and everything


----------

